# New Years Resolutions



## DC (Dec 28, 2018)

List um up.
No arguements or debates just a statement required. Plenty of other threads for that.

Mine...

Caring less about political propaganda and more about having the best days ever.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 28, 2018)

If I stated my New Year's resolution in a public forum, it might get me on a watch list or three.

LL


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 28, 2018)

Too late


----------



## Gunz (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm going to reduce my use of the spoken word "fuck" by 25% while increasing it's written usage by 25%.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 28, 2018)

Drink better bourbon.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 29, 2018)

Make my *FIRST *Million.....They says its the *HARDEST* to make!!!!!



Spoiler: Use the spoiler thingy more so I get in trouble less!!!!!!



Why the First Million is the Hardest......Mathematically, $1MM is a 100000000% increase over a base of $1, but $2MM in only a 100% increase over $1MM – much easier. With compounding interest, gaining further millions is just a matter of patience.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 29, 2018)

To get some sleep and post shit in the right threads...  lol


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 29, 2018)

...to finish a case study.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 29, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> ...to finish a case study.



Hey sir, we like your case studies. That they eventually devolve into smart alecky wise cracks and juvenile humor is just the science of thread regression.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 29, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Hey sir, we like your case studies. That they eventually devolve into smart alecky wise cracks and juvenile humor is just *the science of thread regression*.



That's ultimately why he does them... He's studying thread regression... 

LL


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 30, 2018)

To get a rug that really ties the room together.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 30, 2018)

Well last year was less vodka and more whiskey, so yeah, less whiskey and more tequila...


Oh, and fishing,  more fishing this year,  last year sucked, only got out a handful of times.


----------



## 48over4000 (Dec 31, 2018)

Get my shit together.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 31, 2018)

To learn blacksmithing. To find a way out of EMS, hopefully via blacksmithing and to make a comfortable life for Maria and I.


----------



## DC (Dec 31, 2018)

Muppet said:


> To learn blacksmithing. To find a way out of EMS, hopefully via blacksmithing and to make a comfortable life for Maria and I.


Good buddy does it since retirement. He has a class about every weekend and makes some cool shit👍🏾


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 31, 2018)

Anyone want to join the run 100 days challenge in the fitness milestones thread?

Start Grad Scool at a good clip.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 31, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Anyone want to join the run 100 days challenge in the fitness milestones thread?
> 
> Start Grad Scool at a good clip.



No.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 31, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> No.



Let's do the "Sleep 100 day's" challenge instead?  😉🤣😂😪. I know I'll never finish it.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 31, 2018)

-Start and finish my EMT cert to apply for fire department 

-Get to a basic conversational level of Spanish 

-Read more books.

-Finish my Bachelor's in Technical Education

Basically 


48over4000 said:


> Get my shit together.






ThunderHorse said:


> Anyone want to join the run 100 days challenge in the fitness milestones thread?
> 
> Start Grad Scool at a good clip.



I hate running, which means I need to do it more. I'll join in.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Devildoc (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## DozerB (Dec 31, 2018)

Do 1,000 Shakeweight repetitions per day in preparation for.... ummm, not important, but that's my goal.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm still working on my last 2 New Year's resolutions. I'll just stick with those.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 31, 2018)

Use my chair to run over more assholes.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 31, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> ...to finish a case study.



Well they do say that most NY Resolutions are bluster and bullshit 



LibraryLady said:


> If I stated my New Year's resolution in a public forum, it might get me on a watch list or three.
> 
> LL



You're associated with the Troll, you're already on more lists than bin Laden ever was!


----------



## rv808 (Dec 31, 2018)

happy new year!


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 31, 2018)

Sitting at home on a quiet night, reflecting on the past year.  

Happy New Year Brothers and Sisters!


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Years. Hope to stay out of the news, that's all.


----------



## 48over4000 (Jan 1, 2019)

My very intoxicated wife worked hard to fill a glass of water which she then placed on the nightstand to drink in the morning. Wine hangovers will get the best of us.

Roughly thirty minutes after she fell asleep I chugged it. I then spent a solid five minutes debating in my head whether I should get up and refill it for her. Which I did.

Three hours into the new year and my resolution of getting my shit together is still standing.

Happy New year everyone.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Marine0311 (Jan 1, 2019)

The Marines will take over.

Long Live The Corps.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 1, 2019)

SpitfireV said:


> You're associated with the Troll, you're already on more lists than bin Laden ever was!


Ever wonder how many lists he's on because of me?  

LL


----------



## Centermass (Jan 1, 2019)

I remember 2018 just like it was yesterday.........


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 2, 2019)




----------

